# Nefertiti Restaurant Bur Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Had lunch there today with a Russian mate of mine, I thought - probably because of the name - it was Egyptian, but no, I was the only non-Russian speaker there. 

Very tasty it was too, and AED111 for 2.

Time out review


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Tasty? The friend or the food?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Whilst good review, have to say challenge is to get into the Ahlan! 100 party next year.....wonder if we get free tickets???


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Had lunch there today with a Russian mate of mine, I thought - probably because of the name - it was Egyptian, but no, I was the only non-Russian speaker there.
> 
> Very tasty it was too, and AED111 for 2.
> 
> Time out review


Bit of a worry!

Come ooooooooooooomonnnnnnnnn Andy .... were there Pink Carnations on the table?  .... bit worried about you lately !!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Bit of a worry!
> 
> Come ooooooooooooomonnnnnnnnn Andy .... were there Pink Carnations on the table?  .... bit worried about you lately !!!


He's off the pink carnations and moved on to deep red roses apparently!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> He's off the pink carnations and moved on to deep red roses apparently!


Nefertiti is not really a place for red roses, but the food is yammy, i used to like the food there too, now it's just too far to drive...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Nefertiti is not really a place for red roses, but the food is yammy, i used to like the food there too, now it's just too far to drive...


If the destination is worth it, the journey is too....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> If the destination is worth it, the journey is too....


agree, but since there is Suvoroff in JBR, no need to drive that far )))


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> agree, but since there is Suvoroff in JBR, no need to drive that far )))


I wasn't talking about the restaurant as well you know young lady.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I wasn't talking about the restaurant as well you know young lady.


Is it??? Sorry, acting blonde this evening


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I meant in a whole bigger picture, if the road is easy, the prize is worthless.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I meant in a whole bigger picture, if the road is easy, the prize is worthless.


ok ok, i'm not THAT blonde ))


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ok ok, i'm not THAT blonde ))


I thought you were brunette?

Or are collar and cuffs different?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I thought you were brunette?
> 
> Or are collar and cuffs different?


just colored my hair pink&white yesterday  don't know who to call myself now... Ella Gaga :confused2:


----------

